# Are there any "regular" bulbs that will fit in vintage flash units?



## Deeg (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello all, I've come to you because you guys appear to be the experts.  I've got this crazy idea to take some old vintage cameras with flash units like the Brownie and Argus C-3 and convert them into wall sconces (i.e. lights).  What I'd like to do is to insert a regular incandescent bulb (preferably a bright one) in the flash bulb socket.  Do you know if there are any incandescent bulbs with the same base as, say, the GE #5 bulbs?  I will probably have to do a little re-wiring to provide the correct current but I can handle that; I can't handle remolding the base. 

I've done some hunting around but I can't find the details on the bulb sizes.  When they are discussed at all it just mentions screw-in or bayonet; is there a size specification (like "SC bayone"t)?  The replacement bulbs don't have to be incandescent and I'm open to suggestions but those are probably the easiest to use.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2013)

Not quite what you asked, but this article on converting an old 35mm film camera into a lamp might have a few nuggets...

How to convert film SLR camera into a lamp... | kootoyoo


----------



## Deeg (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Derrel!  I hadn't considered removing the lenses; I'll have to look into that.


----------



## compur (Sep 25, 2013)

Specs on bayonet light bulb mounts are here:
Bayonet mount - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And screw base bulbs are here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edison_screw

But, if any _were _compatible with flash bulbs your project could be dangerous. Someone mistakenly placing a real flash bulb in a socket wired for household current would likely cause unpleasant things like fireworks, injury, lawsuits, etc.

I would suggest using LEDs instead of lightbulbs.  Modern LEDs can be just as bright and they use safe voltages.


----------



## Deeg (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks compur.  I don't see anything specific to flash bulbs, though.  What is the base type for flash bulbs?

Thanks for hazard concern, too;  I'd prefer not to shock anyone.  My current plan is to rewire the flash unit with 12v DC for a bulb like this (assuming the base can fit into the flash socket).  The camera+flash will be affixed to the wall so I don't anticipate anybody trying to plug in a regular flash bulb.


----------



## compur (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know of a reference for flash bulb base specs but I know some of the larger ones will screw into a household edison base.


----------



## Designer (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's one with an LED already done:

The thing makes several quick flashes and a "shutter sound".  Had to buy it at Staples.  Kind of hard to get any picture with the little flash going off.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 25, 2013)

A flash that would fit the cameras you mentioned probably wouldn't take a large enough light bulb to hold an incandescent lightbulb. Looking at cameras with flash units that I have which are similar to the Argus took pretty small flash bulbs. I was thinking along the same lines as Compur in that some large flashes, like maybe for Speed Graphics, might take larger sized bulbs. 

Some old flash units take bulbs that screw in, others use ones that you push in and pull out (or they pop out/get ejected). If you looked up what type bulbs fit various sized flash units you might get some idea if there's anything now that's comparable. 

I've run across these sites but haven't really used them much (or bought anything from them) but they might give you an idea of sizes and types. 
donsbulbs MAIN PAGE - rare specialty bulbs projector lamps 
Flashbulbs.com - Advertisement


----------



## bsinmich (Sep 28, 2013)

The bayonet base 5 & 25 are the same as the single contact bayonet base bulbs in your car.  They come in varying candlepower and are already 12V.  I have many various powers in my MH.


----------



## Deeg (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks bsinmich.  I just wanted to follow up in case someone else finds this: the bulbs that bsinmich is talking about fit the BA15S (S for single-contact) bayonet base.  I bought some regular car bulbs and they work great in the Argus flash that I have.  Thanks all!


----------

